
Ada to WASM Compilation Achieved - pjmlp
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.ada/X-x1e-4w7dk
======
badrabbit
Lovw this sort of news/work. I can see how the SPARK subset can be used here
to make formally verified wasm.

------
xs83
As someone who did Ada at university I genuinely have no idea what this would
be used for on the web?

~~~
carlmr
Safety critical wasm? I'm not sure either, but it doesn't seem that horrible
an idea.

While ADA looks ugly (subjective, I know) it's a very well designed language.

~~~
TurboHaskal
Having been exposed to Pascal before C, I'd rather read Ada code than Rust
code any day of the week.

